# Zues dual mesh



## Resistance (17/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/19)

Something I will experiment with more later. I got too many dry hits and after two days I removed it today and replaced with dual plain SS of 3mm ID.

I must say the flavour was pretty decent.
And this will be attempted again soon!


----------



## Resistance (17/11/19)

@Timwis


----------



## Timwis (18/11/19)

Resistance said:


> @Timwis


Lol sorry, nice try but no cigar that build looks so sorry for itself, yep stick to wound coils in the Zeus Dual!


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Lol sorry, nice try but no cigar that build looks so sorry for itself, yep stick to wound coils in the Zeus Dual!


Had to make it fit in. It was good for short puffs. Any longer than 2seconds was heartbreaking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Lol sorry, nice try but no cigar that build looks so sorry for itself, yep stick to wound coils in the Zeus Dual!


 All in the name of science...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/19)

Resistance said:


> All in the name of science...


Yep for every 9 failures of experimentation comes 1 innovative piece of genius!


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Yep for every 9 failures of experimentation comes 1 innovative piece of genius!



And I didn't drop a lung or any of the funny stuff vaping gets blamed for these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/19)

Resistance said:


> And I didn't drop a lung or any of the funny stuff vaping gets blamed for these days.


Really using mesh until the Profile and the spring loaded ceramic seat came along only fool hardy people did just so many out the blue nasty hits. If you are after a decent mesh vape with an RTA go for either the Profile Unity RTA or the Kylin Mesh RTA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (16/3/20)

I installed the mesh horizontal. Added some more wick and stuffed in as many as I could under the mesh.
Successful results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/3/20)

I used it for two days now and whenever I fill the tank is the only time I get an issue.
It floods the coil and it's not pleasant till I hold it upside down and pour out the excess.
Other than that it vapes great once the vacuum equalize and the juice stay in the tank at slightly higher than three quarters up. Still alot of work to keep it running on mesh.


----------



## Timwis (18/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I used it for two days now and whenever I fill the tank is the only time I get an issue.
> It floods the coil and it's not pleasant till I hold it upside down and pour out the excess.
> Other than that it vapes great once the vacuum equalize and the juice stay in the tank at slightly higher than three quarters up. Still alot of work to keep it running on mesh.


Will soon be a proper Zeus mesh option!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (20/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Really using mesh until the Profile and the spring loaded ceramic seat came along only fool hardy people did just so many out the blue nasty hits. If you are after a decent mesh vape with an RTA go for either the Profile Unity RTA or the Kylin Mesh RTA.


I have the Profile, the Doom, and also installed the mesh conversion deck for the Aromamizer Plus. The Aromamiser is just in a different league. The Profile is good, the wicking is probably the most finicky between the 3, and it does spatter more (probably the reason it has the best flavour as you end up with juice in jou bêk - those who's been vaping a while - a la Aspire Nautilus Mini). I get a smoother more consistent vape from the Doom. But the Aromamiser is the winner.

And ja be careful with mesh. The worst dry hit you've had? Multiply that by about 20. My mod was in my pocket, I normally fire my Doom on 38w, the up button was pressed and it hit at max, at 150w. Man oh man.

Fine line between not enough cotton, and not wicking enough.

My advice? If you want to mess with mesh do it in a dripper. Unless the tank is a mesh tank. I've seen cotton on fire before, I've done it as well, lucky me it was a test fire. I've packed that Cthulhu Ceto far away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

KrayFish404 said:


> I have the Profile, the Doom, and also installed the mesh conversion deck for the Aromamizer Plus. The Aromamiser is just in a different league. The Profile is good, the wicking is probably the most finicky between the 3, and it does spatter more (probably the reason it has the best flavour as you end up with juice in jou bêk - those who's been vaping a while - a la Aspire Nautilus Mini). I get a smoother more consistent vape from the Doom. But the Aromamiser is the winner.
> 
> And ja be careful with mesh. The worst dry hit you've had? Multiply that by about 20. My mod was in my pocket, I normally fire my Doom on 38w, the up button was pressed and it hit at max, at 150w. Man oh man.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.
I don't want to sound like I'm pushing your info aside,but I have been testing mesh in a RDA and in this Zues. I have had my fair share of hot coils, hot spots, dry burns etc.
I have also seen the cotton catch fire while testing.lucky I didn't vape and was just firing to test the mesh.
It all started with the Smoant Naboo sub ohm tank trying to re-wick the tank which I eventually also got right even though I put it aside for now.
So thanks for trying to help me, it's appreciated.who
knows me trying all this weird stuff might have inspired the Geekvape team to design the new mesh tank.
Now imagine what I would come up with with some funding

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (20/3/20)

KrayFish404 said:


> I have the Profile, the Doom, and also installed the mesh conversion deck for the Aromamizer Plus. The Aromamiser is just in a different league. The Profile is good, the wicking is probably the most finicky between the 3, and it does spatter more (probably the reason it has the best flavour as you end up with juice in jou bêk - those who's been vaping a while - a la Aspire Nautilus Mini). I get a smoother more consistent vape from the Doom. But the Aromamiser is the winner.
> 
> And ja be careful with mesh. The worst dry hit you've had? Multiply that by about 20. My mod was in my pocket, I normally fire my Doom on 38w, the up button was pressed and it hit at max, at 150w. Man oh man.
> 
> ...


I get on with the Profile Unity, never a problem. haven't used the Aromamizer plus! I hate drippers, personally only use rarely with BF pin but different people like different things!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (28/3/20)

Today I watched a zues X mesh review and the build deck is the only thing different to the original tank.
Djlsb vapes on you tube. So it seems we only need to replace the build deck to transform the X into x mesh.
Cool!


----------



## Timwis (28/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Today I watched a zues X mesh review and the build deck is the only thing different to the original tank.
> Djlsb vapes on you tube. So it seems we only need to replace the build deck to transform the X into x mesh.
> Cool!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-x-mesh.t65656/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/20)

I have run out of normal round wire and I'm not really worried about it too much.i have some VV MTL which I have experimented with in DL vaping ,but I still had a slither of mesh
And I just put it in my zues

single...
And a cup of hot beverage of course. Now I just need to find the cotton I misplaced...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/20)

Quartz stone to keep the wick up against the mesh as the base has a void where the positive pin connects the terminal

worked and primed


And vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/20)

Epic!
I will also be using this as an RDA. In the next few days to follow so I hope @geekvape responds with a factory version.
But I will first experiment so they can see it works.


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Well so I have said RDA.
A day or two ago the glass broke on the Zeus single.



And I haven't waisted anytime in testing it as an RDA.
Still with the vertical coil orientation and it capes like a dream.


And a cap made from a HDPE pipe.
And a Dripper we shall vape.



Air slots drilled through the side of the pipe directly over the diffuser.
It works and it works great. Flavour and vapour is on par.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

